# Medical/Dental Costs



## Kimijean (Jan 15, 2013)

*Waves*

We will be moving to Maadi in August and can't wait. I've read lots of messages on the boards so far and have some contacts already there but I still have a few questions that I hope you all can answer for me.

I've been told dental work is very inexpensive in Cairo and to wait until I get there to have stuff done. What is the typical cost of a cleaning? Filling? Crown?

What about Orthodontic work? Both my kids will be needing braces and I'm trying to get a feel for cost.

Is it cheaper to do eye glasses and contacts in the states or wait until we arrive?

And finally, I've worn hearing aids since was I young so I'm very particular about them. I need new ones and I'm wondering again about cost. Is it cheaper in Egypt? Is the quality the same? I know very people could answer that question, but I thought I'd ask anyway.

Are there any websites or anything that talk about the cost of medical services in Egypt as compared to the US?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome,

Dental work is not very inexpensive but is usually cheaper than in the west however many dentists charge expat rates but in all honesty if you are coming here and needing loads of work then it is still going cost you a lot of money do not be under the illusion that it will be peanuts. 

Hearing aid.. i wear one myself or at least should.. I paid 7000 Egyptian pounds for my last one, plus of course the visit to the ear specialist 250 pounds.. 

Medical treatment is going up up up.. only last week I paid over 1000 for various test, plus the doctors fees, and I still have meds to buy.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

My daughter has had braces and now she has a retainer, total costs (including all the follow up visits) LE 8000, but that was two-three years ago, maybe now it is more expensive.
Glasses you can find cheap in Wust el Balad near Abdeen palace, the frame is approx LE 200, glasses approx 40-80 LE, not designer frames of course! 
Contact lenses are between LE 40-80, visit to the ophthalmologist is approx. LE25 at the El Nour Eye hospital in Mohandeseen.


----------



## Kimijean (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you! That sounds reasonable. And I'm not looking for designer frames .

Thanks for info on the dental work as well. I'm not looking for anything major, just basic cleanings and maybe a filling or two.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Dental care is inexpensive and the quality is good. A friend of mine just took her children to the dentist for general check-ups and a couple of extractions. Total cost: 15 LE. A full set of braces, including the entire course of treatment, 2,500 LE. 

Be careful about optical care. Get two or three opinions before buying prescription eye wear.


----------



## Homeless (Jul 31, 2012)

I had two crowns done for less than half what it is *going to cost me* to redo them in Canada. Dentists are cheap and like everything else the quality is poor. I think you may be ok with fillings but why not just get them done before you go and be on the safe side.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> Dental care is inexpensive and the quality is good. A friend of mine just took her children to the dentist for general check-ups and a couple of extractions. Total cost: 15 LE. A full set of braces, including the entire course of treatment, 2,500 LE.
> 
> Be careful about optical care. Get two or three opinions before buying prescription eye wear.






Where was the dentist? 15 LE! .. to be honest I don't think I would use someone who was that cheap..


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Where was the dentist? 15 LE! .. to be honest I don't think I would use someone who was that cheap..


Alexandria


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

i just had some extensive dental work done on my daughter (well it's been 6 months now). you get what you pay for... i went to two US trained dentists for estimates, and they varied significantly. one was 6000LE and one was 14000le (this required sedation, fillings and a couple of crowns). we were very happy with the end result.

my husband, however, goes to "local" dentists. they are cheaper, but one broke his tooth in half and then still charged him for the appointment!


----------

